# New OcCre 1/32nd scale Coach



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was reading some post that referenced a BR-18 loco, and found the link was to OcCre's website, known for their tram kits. They now have a 'commuter coach' which looks to have some possibilities if you changed out the wheels. (And did something about the outdoor toilet!) Take a look:

OcCre "“Coches de la Costa” (Coastal Coaches)"


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice catch Pete. Thanks for pointing it out. I continue to struggle to find North American sources for their products. Have you had any luck finding the stuff? 
Robert


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert, 
I know Model Expo carries some of their other products, you may want to call them to see if they can get their other kits. 

http://www.modelexpo-online.com/ 

George


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

For anyone interested in this companys tram kits Glendale Junction here in the UK have commisioned their own motorising kits for these models, I saw a sample when I was in their shop a few weeks ago.Very simple, good quality and priced well below the offering from OcCre. Regards
Bunny


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that's a great looking coach. And in 1:32!. I'm going to have to try to find one


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Those toilets seem to be tastefully decorated. Would be a pity to get rid of them.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 02/23/2009 5:15 PM
Those toilets seem to be tastefully decorated. Would be a pity to get rid of them.

And just because they left the door open to take pictures of the details doesn't mean you have to leave it open.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

they left the door open 


What door? The only door I see is the coach door to the interior.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't believe the trains ever ran like that--I'm thinking they left the back wall of the coach off to show the detail? 

No luck yet finding a dealer online


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 02/24/2009 8:08 AM
they left the door open 


What door? The only door I see is the coach door to the interior.

Sliding door, look closer, there are two doors in those shots, one for the interior and one for the toilet, one is 'normal' the other slides in the wall, and both are open


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 02/24/2009 8:19 AM
I can't believe the trains ever ran like that--I'm thinking they left the back wall of the coach off to show the detail? 

No luck yet finding a dealer online 



Glendale Junction
Grootspoor 

Both will carry the BR18 kit, but like the BR18 kit I suspect the coaches won't be available until October/November, You can contact any stockist of the Occre trams and inquire if they will get the coach


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry it's not a sliding door, but there are two doors that both open inwards, you can barely see the other door in photo 3/6


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man that car set high. Well I need not worry about it as it's 1/32 so thats a no go. later RJD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

No luck yet finding a dealer online 


I started digging, and also emailed OcCre [Duh!] They are in the 'Accucraft' school of marketing: 

*pthornto(at)aol.com escribió:* 
> Can you tell me where I can buy your BR-18 locomotive and Coastal Coach kits inthe USA? 

Dear Mr. we are thankful for the interest to him by our new models. We have incorporated to the Web the new models to remove on sale during this year. At the moment it is not in the market the models BR-18 and the car Cost. To him we will maintain informed at the moment at which these kits leave to the market. Thanks and receive a warm greeting, Attention to the Client OcCre 

And Ray Miller at Historicships.com in Florida sent me this link: 
*[url]http://www.historicships.com/MiscItems/MiscMenu.htm*[/url] 

I guess he'll stock them when if they ever get produced.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure how this is "Accucraft" marketing, the European makers will release info years before the model comes. Case in point the Bachmann/Liliput Uh class. They are telling you that the pricing will come with production in this e-mail, another common approach. 

Kind of nice, unlike the Americans where you have to order within a week of the notification or the models are sold out /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr David Bunn -

How can I get in contact with Glendale Junction to get information on their versions of the motorizing kits?

Bill Martinsen


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Bill Martinsen on 03/03/2009 5:26 PM
Mr David Bunn -

How can I get in contact with Glendale Junction to get information on their versions of the motorizing kits?

Bill Martinsen



[email protected]


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Beat me to it! Brian or Caroline will help you out. 
Bunny


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill 

I stand to be corrected but I thought previously someone had posted a brief comment indicating that the OcCre motors are not very robust and a retrofit using a more traditional choice would be better. If I am mistaken I apologize. 

Robert


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks to a friend in France, I found the drive units on a Spanish website, but they want 93.50 Euros for one. That's way to much for me.
http://www.hobbiesguinea.com/default.php?cPath=1194 

Bill Martinsen


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 03/04/2009 4:50 AM
Bill 

I stand to be corrected but I thought previously someone had posted a brief comment indicating that the OcCre motors are not very robust and a retrofit using a more traditional choice would be better. If I am mistaken I apologize. 

Robert


I suggested somewhere that the IP-engineering unit is much cheaper and could quite possibly be better, could be that remark you are referring to


----------

